# Kong Cloud Inflatable Pet Collars



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone tried these Kong Cloud collars for when our pets have operations?

Saw them the other day in a pet shop and thought they looked better than the big plastic collars (lampshades). They are inflatable and washable and come in 5 different sizes.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've wanted to try one, but honey said we already bought the cones (miles is wearing one right now).

I think the lamp shades are funny


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes I used one on Lola when she was spayed and she didn't mind at all. It is much more comfortable than the lampshade and does not get in the way when they try to pass things.
I would definately recommend


----------



## misimop (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi - we bought one a few weeks ago because our puppy chewed her way out of her plastic collar! (I think it was our fault - it was put on too loosely) It seemed to be more comfortable for her - she would sit still for us to put it on. The only downside was that she could just about reach the end of her spay scar -but the collar meant that licking wasn't comfortable, so she managed the odd lick rather than a prolonged licking session!
I'd recommend it...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just had a peep at them .. they look good .. oh no you're thinking about little Jack being neutered already ... 

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product....=58374&co=fr&gclid=CIXX3sXS_LQCFQ7LtAodlREAQg


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tried something similar with Dudley but didn't work for us as he has a long body and was determined! but I expect for most dogs they would work just fine.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Just had a peep at them .. they look good .. oh no you're thinking about little Jack being neutered already ...
> 
> http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product....=58374&co=fr&gclid=CIXX3sXS_LQCFQ7LtAodlREAQg


No not yet  just always looking at different pet things lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

.. they look very good and anything that makes it more comfortable of the dog  works for me ... not me wearing it though ... do dont reply back to that comment


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

why don't you all just use onesies.there cheep,washable and work great.ginger had them all through her operation.and she loved them they are very comfortable ,,,,Lumpy


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

I've got baby vests in stock £2.75 for a pack of 3 in asda. All ready for when Crunchie goes in on the 25th march. X


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

sugerlump said:


> why don't you all just use onesies.there cheep,washable and work great.ginger had them all through her operation.and she loved them they are very comfortable ,,,,Lumpy


Think my daughter is going to get onesies for her dog. They do seem like a good idea, as long as the dog is not too determined to get at the wound. There is also the bit you mentioned before about the soothing effect of a onesie on some dogs. My daughter's poo seems to be quite hyper at times (maybe a lot of cocker in the mix) and it might help with that too.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well what happened to ginger was she loved the onesie so much that after she was all healed up and we let her run the house all night ,the first night she cried all night and we didn't know why and the next night the same thing,we were very confused as she did not do that befor'so we put the onesie back mon her and guess what she sleeps like a baby all night .so ,now we have to buy her shirts for her to wear she loves them and really don't like being with out them ,,,Lumpy


----------

